# Clarion audio items.



## Steelman (Mar 9, 2014)

I purchased 5 boxes of assorted Lionel train items, and in 3 of the boxes were several clarion items, wiring and paper work. 
Can someone tell me which of the items can be used together - matched up as
usable sets - in my trucks a 2003, 1983 Chevy's and 1992 & 1968 GMC's 

7770, 5790, 5760, 2060(2), 900SEQ, 90EQ, 73EQ, 41EX, A2000, MCC474(2)

FMC200, CDC1205, CDC605, DRX9255, DRX9375R(2), CCA122(16), CDC1235(2)

RCB038(2), DRX5575, M3170(2), APX640.4, ARX4670, TVX5653, DPH9100

and Apline 3548, Sony MX3040, Kicker Dominators(2), Bazooka T82(2) 

and 10W0-4(2). 

Thanks
Steelman


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

The CDC605/1205/1235 can be used with any of the HU's listed above with CD changer controls. The FMC200 will allow you to add any one of those changes to any radio, factory or after market. The DRX9375r is the only unit listed above that can control the DPH9100.

I'd hate to say it but I'm honest, the biggest piece you have in their is the DRX9255. The A2000 is a great amp. I'm unsure of the 900seq. 

PM me what you'd like to do with this stuff. I'm a clarion collector and would love to have a lot of what is listed.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

After looking up the 900seq, I don't have that piece.... The 9255 and 9375 are what are considered to be dead heads, meaning you have to run an external amp with them. 

PM me your number so we can talk instead email/pm and the likes. It'll be a lot quicker and easier. 
-Mike


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

thats quite a haul of clarion stuff. did you know it was in with the train stuff, or was it a surprise?

and what are kicker dominators? I'm guessing subwoofers?


----------



## neonrt_98 (Mar 19, 2014)

I might be interested in a couple of the items also.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I've already talked to Steve. As for now nothing is for sale. He has four trucks he's going to use this stuff for. I'm not saying I'm first but he knows I'm interested in what's left over. I do know he's going to use as much of it as possible.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

CK1991, it was a surprise in the box. He was originally buying just one box, so he thought, when the auctioneer told him it was for four boxes. A lucky grab to say the least. But he had no idea the audio stuff was in their.


----------

